# Its Almost Time For Season Four



## Stroodlepuff (23/3/14)

*12 Charts Only Game Of Thrones Fans Will Understand*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/3/14)

Winter is coming !!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zegee (23/3/14)

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

My wife will be happy!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> My wife will be happy!



Then your wife sir has very good taste


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Then your wife sir has very good taste



I would say so because she chose me... but not so sure about her choice in TV shows... I find Game of Thrones too violent for my sensitive self.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Die Kriek (23/3/14)

Not sure who of you have read the books yet, and I don't want to spoil it for those that haven't (why not? ) so all I'm going to say is, this one's gonna be fun!


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Not sure who of you have read the books yet, and I don't want to spoil it for those that haven't (why not? ) so all I'm going to say is, this one's gonna be fun!


I have read the books. Great. Lost interest in the TV series during the second installment.


----------



## Rex_Bael (24/3/14)

I'm actually busy with the books at the moment, only on the second book though. I don't want to read ahead of the TV series so that it remains enjoyable.


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> I'm actually busy with the books at the moment, only on the second book though. I don't want to read ahead of the TV series so that it remains enjoyable.


Yes, you are wise. A book usually provides such a rich tapestry, character development and other details, which are lost in a TV conversion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hein510 (24/3/14)

im with @Matthee on this one. lidt interest around the 2nd season. now I watch the walking dead (new episode available today) and suits.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BhavZ (24/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> im with @Matthee on this one. lidt interest around the 2nd season. now I watch the walking dead (new episode available today) and suits.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2



Suits is brilliant and the show just gets better and better with each episode!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Suits is brilliant and the show just gets better and better with each episode!



I lost interest.... will grab the new season and get back into it!


----------



## Die Kriek (15/4/14)

Can I say it yet?


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I lost interest.... will grab the new season and get back into it!


no no no @Rob Fisher this is unacceptable

how dare you loose interest in suits LOL

harvey specter for the win

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

hi, my name is Riaz and i did not/ do not enjoy such type series/ movies like game of thrones


----------



## Metal Liz (15/4/14)

if you guys enjoy Suits, have a look into White Colar - also excellent

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (15/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> if you guys enjoy Suits, have a look into White Colar - also excellent



did try watching it, didnt really appeal to me


----------



## Metal Liz (15/4/14)

guess as in vaping, everything in life is relative  cool @Riaz, glad you gave it a go, i really enjoyed it, couldn't stop watching till close to the end and then didn't want to watch because i didn't want it to be over


----------



## thekeeperza (15/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> if you guys enjoy Suits, have a look into White Colar - also excellent


HRH and I have started watching this after catching up with Suits. Enjoying much we are!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (15/4/14)

If you are into Tera Nova, check out the 100

If you are into Roswell then check out Star-Crossed


----------



## vaalboy (15/4/14)

Started watching season 1 on DSTV on Thursday last week, already on season 2. Awesome series and we are enjoying it immensely


----------

